# Where to stay?



## StephaniePerth (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi - Expert Expats! 

My partner and I are heading to Thailand in August for 2 months. 

We're looking for AirBnB rentals but don't know what areas would be best. 

We don't want anything too high traffic/touristy... We will want to be able to go grocery shopping, cook at home etc, but don't want to be too rural - where we can't go for a walk/easily access a shopping mall/grocery store/restaurant. 

We'll both be working remotely too, so will need a decent internet connection wherever we end up! 

Can anyone suggest what areas would be ideal? We're a 30/40 year old professional couple just needing to get out of Australia for a while!

People have suggested Surin, Kata, Kathu...and Kammala. I like the look of Kammala but haven't quite figured out if there's much in the area.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I've lived in Kamala for 7 years. It offers a small town feeling, good restaurants, enough real stores, relatively inexpensive, a beach, and its on 15 minutes from crazy Patong and 40 minutes from large Phuket Town.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi, There 
If you read the post of , cost of living , will give you the information you need , I stay in middle of Pattaya, has every thing you need and all English speaking, and everything within walking distance , I am retired and live on 30,000 Baht month , and have everything i need , air-conditioning on all the time ( ha ha ) , I am married and we just have a normal life together, I like to travel and see different places so always on the move , transport is easy , from big bus through to hire your own car , only just to watch for the scammers, PS never been scammed here , but have been in my home country, tells you a lot.


----------

